# Exploring BJJ



## Manny (Oct 19, 2010)

About BJJ don't know a thing biu it's a floor/grapling MA, so please forgive me if for asking. How diferente is BJJ from judo or Japanese Jujutsu?

In BJJ all is floor work? I mean dos it haves strikes and kicks?

My circle of friends are all strikers (Karate Do, TKD, Kenpo, tec.) and all tend to say the same: The floor is someplace I would not rather been, you don't know how many fellows came with the guy who is trying to beat you, besides you are prone to be kicked or stomped on the floor.

With all respect.

Manny


----------



## Steve (Oct 19, 2010)

Manny,

BJJ is almost entirely about ground fighting.  We work some stand up, but unless you're training for MMA, you probably aren't going to learn any punches or kicks.

Regarding the ground, that's probably true for self defense.  The idea, though, is that if you aren't a competent grappler, you WILL end up on the ground.  And, if you are a competent grappler, your chances of getting back up if you do find yourself on the ground are much better.  In other words, if you're fighting a grappler, your best chances of being able to stay off the ground are to be a better grappler than him.  

But all of that said, try it.  I think you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Manny (Oct 19, 2010)

stevebjj said:


> Manny,
> 
> BJJ is almost entirely about ground fighting. We work some stand up, but unless you're training for MMA, you probably aren't going to learn any punches or kicks.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you, I must confess the only grapling MA I studied when I was  boy is judo, back in 1975-76 the MA in my city was judo, in fact the advertisement those days was _judo/self defense_ but years befor I got enemored with TKD/Karate. I trained very litle aikido back in 90's but the MA where I succed was TKD and love it.
I am open mind and like to try new things for example I tried Kenpo and liked but I am seeing other things too.

I will see some BJJ classes to get a much broaded idea.

Manny


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 19, 2010)

What Steve say's above is spot on!  Also I would concur that unless you train in grappling if you meet a wrestler, BJJ, Judo person you probably will be going to the ground.  So learning BJJ would be a big plus for a Tae Kwon Do person.  Just find someone that really knows what they are doing!


----------



## lklawson (Oct 20, 2010)

My experience at training in multiple disciplines, striking, grappling, and weapons, is that if you are unarmed then it is very easy for opponents to close to clinch range and, most of the time, the opponent will not absorb sufficient damage from striking during his entry to stop him.  Once in the clinch, the fighter with superior clinch-work/thrower will decide whether or not the fight will "go to the ground."  Once on the ground the fighter with superior ground-work skills will decide whether or not the fight will continue on the ground.

These things are simply "mechanical" facts.  Add in the fact that "wrastling around" seems to come natural to humans (not actually being "good" at it, just the inclination), and you have a brew custom made for a large percentage of fights hitting the floor.

Beyond that, you get into cultural artifacts.  Essentially, in order for most fights to not hit the floor there has to be some sort of mutual consent, either spoken or unspoken.  In some cultures, historically, getting into "wrastling" during a "fight 'twixt men" was considered unmanly.  You just didn't do it.  In other cultures, just the opposite was true: "men" settled their differences by wrestling and no one used striking, weapons, or "maiming" techniques.

As to your friends' specific concerns that they wouldn't "want" to be on the floor... well duh.  They don't know what they're doing there.  I wouldn't want to ground-fight either if I didn't know jack about it.  That said, if they don't know anything about it, it's freaking hard to prevent it from happening.

Sure, maybe the opponent "brought friends" but may be you did too.  Maybe your opponent is busy thinking "I hope he didn't bring friends..."

Something else to consider: Due to the influence of MMA, grappling is in something of an ascendancy right now.  Everyone is thinking "empty hand fighting includes ground grappling."  ...Especially the "young punks" and "street toughs."

Besides superior grappling skills and "social structures," what prevents opponents from clinching and grappling?  Weapons.

So, if you're not prepared to learn grappling then you'd better be prepared to knife someone trying to do a take-down on you.

In conclusion, if a fighter wants to "be prepared" then he needs to study grappling 'cuz this "anti-grappling" stuff doesn't work.  If a person wants to know how to effectively counter grappling, he needs to understand grappling.  If a fighter wants to effectively counter blade-work, he needs to study blade-work.  If a fighter wants to effectively counter firearms, then he needs to study firearms.

</rant>

Hope this helps.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

